# General > Recommendations >  recommendations please

## elastic band

Hi folks,

looking for recommendations on where to buy chippings and patio slabs locally please.

many thanks

mo

----------


## Bill Fernie

http://caithness-business.co.uk/business.php?id=45

Supplies many types of slabs and chips.  Head up Newtonhill outside Wick

----------

